#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  [Tutorial] Criar Tabelas CREATE TABLE

## luishenrique

Antes de criar qualquer tabela em um banco de dados ou até mesmo o próprio banco, pense bem no que eles iram armazenar, esboce em uma folha qualquer diversas vezes a fim de obter a coleta completa de informações.
Nesse tutorial aprenderemos a criar um banco de dados e alocar um tabela dentro dele. 

Antes de qualquer coisa vamos criar o banco de dados, observe o script abaixo:


```
 
```

 

```
[FONT=&quot]CREATE DATABASE IF NOT EXISTS pessoa;[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
```

 

Se traduzirmos essa linha de código ficará o seguinte: *CASO NÃO EXISTA CRIAR BASE DE DADOS pessoa*, nesse caso se existir a base pessoa, seremos informados e ela não será criada.

Logo após criar a base digite o seguinte script:


```
USE pessoa
```

 
Agora vamos criar a tabela onde armazenaremos as informações sobre os livros. 


```
CREATE TABLE pessoa
(
```

 

```
[FONT=&quot]id INT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   nome VARCHAR(100) NOT NULL,
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]     nascimento DATE NOT NULL,
     PRIMARY KEY(id)
);[/FONT]
```

 

*Nota:* A instrução AUTO_INCREMENT não funciona em todos os BD's. No caso do Oracle por exemplo,
temos que criar uma Sequence para que o id seja inserido automaticamente.

----------


## marcelopassosjr

Excelente orientação

Enviado de meu 2014811 usando Tapatalk

----------

